

Finding a business/marketing co-founder - sammville

I have built an advertising network which i believe would lead the way in advertising by providing publishers the ability to sell diretly to advertisers with little commission and ability for them to run backfill ads when their space has not been bought.The problem is i need someone with marketing skills because i hate marketing and dont have time to get the network off the ground. Any help with finding a marketing cofounder?
======
kolinko
Well - marketing seems crucial in this startup, so I'd say - do you aggree to
be #2, and let somebody else lead the startup and be the ceo? A tech guy most
probably cannot run an advertising network efficiently :)

It will be an uphill battle to find somebody that will want to run your
business, so I'd recommend learning to like the marketing and run it yourself.

Anyway: where are you from? What is your experience? Are you a student, or did
you just quit working for somebody else? Tell us and we'll be able to help you
more easily.

------
sammville
I am still a university student and haven't got the time needed to do
effective marketing. I have had experiences building web products but never
got any off the ground the way i'ld like because of poor marketing skills. The
network is a bit like project wonderful but is not a bidding system.
Publishers choose either cpm based or tenancy ad spots and sell at their own
price and can also run backfill when they have an empty ad spot

------
bobds
You hate marketing and don't have time but you want to build an advertising
network that would lead the way?

Anyway, sounds a bit like ProjectWonderful or OpenX. What does your network do
differently or better than those two?

